# Tree Frog Help



## Spider-Spazz (Sep 11, 2009)

I recently got a new tree frog, what kind of substrate is best for them? if you have pictures of your setups, please post them, any help is awesome


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 11, 2009)

it depends on the species but i use moss, or eco earth bricks.


----------



## Miz (Sep 12, 2009)

Eco earth is good stuff. I've heard that moss has a bad pH balance for them. I haven't found hard evidence of this, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'm sure plenty of people have had a good deal of success with moss, but IMO eco earth is best. Make sure to sift out the fibers, though. You can do this with wire mesh, a noodle strainer, or the screen lid of the tank you're setting up. It's tedious, but it's worth preventing impaction. My frogs will leap from their perches to the floor of the enclosure to go after crickets with somewhat reckless abandon, lol. They get a mouthful of dirt from time to time, so you want to make sure that anything that gets ingested can be easily passed.


----------



## Sunset (Sep 12, 2009)

I use go to the home depot or walmart and get some plant soil and put pit moss on top to keep the water in. Ive been doing this for15 years and it works great for me. its cheaper then using that other stuff. But if your not going to use live plants then I wouldn't even put dirt in. The frogs wont know the difference. But it would help more if you tell us what kind of tree frog you have. I have whites and red eyes and Ive had poison arrow before. It really matters on you


----------



## Kimix (Sep 12, 2009)

I keep all my tree frogs on paper towel for substrate, its the safest for your frogs and easyest to clean. I would only use substrate if I was doing a naturalisic vivarium.

You do need substate for ground dwelling frogs and toads.

You can also place potted plants into the tank to increse humidty and make it more natural while still leaving the substrate out.

Here's my baby milk frogs on papertowel






Here's the growout tank for my one subadult milk frog on papertowel






A happy milk frog


----------



## Miz (Sep 12, 2009)

Kimix said:


> I keep all my tree frogs on paper towel for substrate, its the safest for your frogs and easyest to clean. I would only use substrate if I was doing a naturalisic vivarium.
> 
> You do need substate for ground dwelling frogs and toads.
> 
> ...


I don't know why it didn't occur to mne to use paper towels. Good call though. I think i'm actually going to make that change to my White's enclosure. Sure would be a lot less hassle, and would completely eliminate chances of impaction. 

Oh and BTW, those milke frogs are AWESOME. I've been considering getting some.


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Kim, any luck with the milks in the RC?

How ya been?
Once I get my tower fixed, we can aim again . . .
I miss talking to you.


----------

